
Optus ordered to hand over information about author of negative Google review - stevenzhu
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-06-05/optus-ordered-to-hand-over-information-on-google-review-author/12322174
======
geoffbp
What are they going to do if people do reviews through tor or any other decent
anonymity tool?

